# Blackstone Break in!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, I reckon I had to be the hibachi chef tonight, and it's gonna take some practice. I tried cooking too many things at one time so it's got a learning curve to adjust! Cooked up some shrimp/steak/chicken, fried rice, and zukes! I'm purty critical of myself so I gave it a 6.5 outta 10! I think I'm gonna like it a great deal and the clean up wasn't as much of a pain as I thought it was gonna be!!!


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks really good to me!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks like fun! i bet breakfast will be challenging.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll bet that grill sees some sausage.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If that pool is heated I know where I'm going to be during mid day luls in a few weeks! Looks good brotha!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> If that pool is heated I know where I'm going to be during mid day luls in a few weeks! Looks good brotha!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Pool ain't heated brother, but I got a hot tub to the right side so as long as you wear that sexy purple g string I got ya---come on with it!:whistling::001_huh:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Pool ain't heated brother, but I got a hot tub to the right side so as long as you wear that sexy purple g string I got ya---come on with it!:whistling::001_huh:


🤤

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Where did you buy it, cost of it, :thumbsup: any special seasoning it?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

bobinbusan said:


> Where did you buy it, cost of it, :thumbsup: any special seasoning it?


What I want to know! Do yall cook alot of Hibachi to justify it, or do you have other intentions. I think it is a neat accessory.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a 36".
https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bl...MI74qb-4SZ1gIV2IizCh3M4gfDEAkYAiABEgLGqfD_BwE


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You're to hard on yourself it looked preety darn good to me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> Where did you buy it, cost of it, :thumbsup: any special seasoning it?


It is in my other Blackstone thread but $247 at Wallyworld (cheapest I found) then I paid $28 fer 3 year added warranty. No special seasoning, I just used corn oil and cranked it up to med with a good coating. I did this about 3 times. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

etrade92 said:


> What I want to know! Do yall cook alot of Hibachi to justify it, or do you have other intentions. I think it is a neat accessory.


Not only hibachi, pancakes, burgers, dogs, crap anything you can cook basically. I mentioned to the ole lady today about blackening fish making fish tacos..... 

It has 4 separate burners so you can have an end on low fer the tortillas, then the other end on high to blacken and use the middle ones fer veggies or rice. Endless possibilities, and a great accessory fer camping when you have big groups to feed....:thumbsup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That griddle is a breakfast making machine. 

Eggs, pancakes, french toast, sausages, hashbrowns, bacon, ham slab, cornbeef,..........................


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Pier-Dude said:


> That griddle is a breakfast making machine.
> 
> Eggs, pancakes, french toast, sausages, hashbrowns, bacon, ham slab, cornbeef,..........................


Why did you stop


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lettheairout said:


> Why did you stop
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Im full.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Alright guys, there is one flaw on the Blackstone that is an easy fix....I'm going to mold a dab of JB Weld into a channel type piece then affix it the griddle so the grease drips into the cup not on the leg/floor.... Even with this inconvenience, I still LOVE IT!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Or a small metal funnel that would clip on to the edge of the grease collector.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Or a raccoon baculum!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> Or a small metal funnel that would clip on to the edge of the grease collector.


It's V shaped so it would have to be the same to prohibit any grease to ride up the channel....I bet SICF could do a weld to fix it!!! Grind off the bead from the factory, and weld another channel piece to go directly into the trap. Not sure why they did a hole instead of just curving the channel downward...:blink:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wonder what would happen if you blocked off the hole and let it run off the edge?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pier-Dude said:


> I wonder what would happen if you blocked off the hole and let it run off the edge?


It would run back up a little but not alot. Just kinda odd why they would do this. I emailed the company so I'm awaiting what they respond back to me...:thumbsup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Could you drill a small hole and attach a piece of chain from like a ceiling fan. Make it long enough to reach the trap. It should run down the chain and not drip. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Could you drill a small hole and attach a piece of chain from like a ceiling fan. Make it long enough to reach the trap. It should run down the chain and not drip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I just got a piece of square tube aluminum. I'm gonna cut it into a V then JB weld it at an angle....:thumbsup:


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like a good way to keep the house cool in the summer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Catchin Hell said:


> Looks like a good way to keep the house cool in the summer.


Dang Tarver, you up mighty early to be posting....What's up w/ that!!! Momma have you busy picking up stuff around the house?:yes::shifty:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Some of the ones at Hall’s are super rusty.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> Some of the ones at Hall’s are super rusty.


That surface rust will come off....maybe offer em a bit off fer the clean up!!! The SS one is NICE!:thumbsup: Gotta load mine up along w/ my BGE tomorrow and off to Dega!!! :thumbup:


----------

